
Even Insured Often Face Crushing Medical Debt - aaronkrolik
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/06/upshot/lost-jobs-houses-savings-even-insured-often-face-crushing-medical-debt.html
======
sssilver
So this is what I don't understand about the American healthcare system.

When an ER doctor in America charges me $2,700 for giving my toddler a simple
IV that takes less than 10 minutes overall (not counting the 3 hour wait at
the ER lobby), someone must be systematically getting very rich very quickly.
Who is it? The doctor? The hospital owner(s)? The company that produces the IV
fluids?

~~~
DrScump
Most of that $2700 goes to provide treatment for the others in the ER who
never pay or are paid for only partially (due to artificially-low
reimbursements from agencies like MediCare or the V.A.).

